# Bucks F Jared Dudley exercises $4.25 million player option



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Jared Dudley has exercised his $4.25 million option to stay with the Milwaukee Bucks next season, sources told ESPN.com's Marc Stein.
> 
> Dudley rebounded following a disappointing stint with the Los Angeles Clippers, who dealt the veteran swingman to the Milwaukee Bucks in a cost-cutting move following the 2013 season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13176906/jared-dudley-milwaukee-bucks-exercises-425-million-option


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not surprising he opted in. If he hadn't, he probably wasn't going to get even that.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm fine with this. He struggled in the second half of the season after an injury, but he was one of our best shooters in the first half of the season, and he was a great veteran presence throughout who really seemed to understand what his role on the team was.


----------

